# Comment configurer le wi-fi par netgear - numéricâble?



## fongor (28 Janvier 2007)

bonjour
quelqu'un pourrait-il me répondre à la discussion que j'ai postée sous ce titre : 
Comment configurer le wi-fi par netgear - numéricâble? dans la section "besoin d'aide avec les autres FAI" ??

merci beaucoup !


----------



## fongor (31 Janvier 2007)

s'il-vous-plaît??


----------



## fpoil (31 Janvier 2007)

quel routeur netgear ? tu dois pouvoir faire un reset (il doit y avoir un petit boton pour tout remettre &#224; 0) , sinon essaie de :

1) d&#233;brancher le modem et le routeur (je parles des prises &#233;lectriques)
2) rebrancher le modem
3) rebrancher le routeur
4) relier le modem au routeur

sinon les forums netgear sont super bien fait avec des tutos pour tous les routeurs,

c'est ici

sinon souvent pour l'acc&#232;s &#224; l'interface des routeurs netgear c'est &#224; l'adresse suivante 192.168.0.1

et le nom utilisateur et mot de passe sont, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, admin et password


----------



## fongor (1 Février 2007)

merci beaucoup !

je vais essayer


----------

